# 32 weeks pregnant scared



## Nat80 (May 24, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and was controlling by my diet but my sugar level keeps rising due to pcos. I am now on metformin rather than insulin. Will this harm the baby I'm scared, also can I crush the tablet?


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

Hi Nat, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I can't answer your questions directly, but do try not to worry. Metformin is a well-proven medication that has been in use for many years and you wouldn't be given it if it might risk the health of your baby. If it is the ordinary type of metformin it can be crushed, but not if it is the slow-release version. If you are not sure ask your doctor or nurse to make sure. There is a liquid version of metformin if you are having difficulty swallowing the tablets.

Hopefully some of our mums will be along to help out soon


----------



## Nat80 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. All I know is it says metformin tablet 500mg and I take one tablet twice a day. I will speak to the nurse tomorrow about the liquid form, as I do struggle to swallow the tablet. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

Nat80 said:


> Thank you for your reply. All I know is it says metformin tablet 500mg and I take one tablet twice a day. I will speak to the nurse tomorrow about the liquid form, as I do struggle to swallow the tablet. Thank you for your advice.



You're welcome  That does sound like the ordinary stuff, as I think the slow-release is called Glucophage SR - but best to check first!


----------

